# black worms in my water



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I couldn't get a pic, they were not showing up in the picture, but I have smallish black worms that have appeared in my tomato frog water bowl. They get fed mainly crickets, it has been a long time since I have fed them anything else. Does anyone know what these could be, and are they harmful? thanks.


----------

